# From Bicovenantalism to Tricovenantalism



## AV1611 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well I have finally made the switch from *bicovenantalism* (Covenant of Works & Covenant of Grace) to *tricovenantalism* (Covenant of Redemption, Covenant of Works & Covenant of Grace). 

Patrick Gillespie, David Dickson and Witsius were instrumental in this as was Prof. R. Scott Clark's chapter in _Covenant, Justification and Pastoral Ministry_.  

I have also put down Hoeksema. I have found his setting the relational aspect of the covenant against the legal aspect to be a false dichotomy. Covenants are both relational _and_ legal in that the legal regulates the relationship, i.e. it sets the terms and conditions within which the relationship functions. 

Well my confessions are over


----------



## S. Spence (Feb 6, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> I have also put down Hoeksema. I have found his setting the relational aspect of the covenant against the legal aspect to be a false dichotomy. *Covenants are both relational and legal in that the legal regulates the relationship, i.e. it sets the terms and conditions within which the relationship functions. *



That's a really helpful way of putting it, this is something I've been struggling with recently. 
Thanks.


----------



## S. Spence (Feb 6, 2008)

By the way who is Patrick Gillespie, I'm not familiar with him?


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 6, 2008)

S. Spence said:


> By the way who is Patrick Gillespie, I'm not familiar with him?



He was part of the Scottish delegation to the Westminster Assembly. His work I am refering to is chapter three of _The Ark of the Covenant Opened_ found here.


----------



## S. Spence (Feb 6, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> S. Spence said:
> 
> 
> > By the way who is Patrick Gillespie, I'm not familiar with him?
> ...



Thanks, I'm printing that article off to have a read through it.


----------



## JOwen (Feb 6, 2008)

And what of the free offer?


----------



## MW (Feb 6, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> I have also put down Hoeksema. I have found his setting the relational aspect of the covenant against the legal aspect to be a false dichotomy. Covenants are both relational _and_ legal in that the legal regulates the relationship, i.e. it sets the terms and conditions within which the relationship functions.



Very good. But I'm curious, in this tri-covenantal approach what is the Mediator's relationship to the covenant of works and the covenant of grace? I think the Scottish divines' tri-covenantalism is only theoretical, and that they practically end up with one everlasting covenant manifested historically in the covenant of works and the covenant of grace.


----------



## MW (Feb 6, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> S. Spence said:
> 
> 
> > By the way who is Patrick Gillespie, I'm not familiar with him?
> ...



George Gillespie was the delegate to the WA.


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 7, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> AV1611 said:
> 
> 
> > I have also put down Hoeksema. I have found his setting the relational aspect of the covenant against the legal aspect to be a false dichotomy. Covenants are both relational _and_ legal in that the legal regulates the relationship, i.e. it sets the terms and conditions within which the relationship functions.
> ...



I will get back to you later.



armourbearer said:


> George Gillespie was the delegate to the WA.



 Of course, my mistake.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 20, 2011)

End of Story? Okay.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 20, 2011)

I am back to a bi-covenantal understanding. It started before. God is holy. He is Gracious. The God of God's is before and therefore just and gracious. I am so slow of brain.


----------

